
2D N-Body Simulation via RK4 with MFC , Brute Force Method - marzkto
https://github.com/marz233/N-Body_2D_MFC
======
marzkto
This project established a particle model of the 2D N-Body motion.After the
reasonable simplification and approximation,an equation that meeting the
requirement of the model is genrated.By Runge-Kutta method which is properly
numerical computing method to solve this equation. Based on the computing
method,the project build an MFC(Microsoft Foundation Classes) project in the
Microsoft Visual Studio 2013 Community(usually known as VS 2013).In order to
update the state in real time,the project storage bodies state in the structs
and then trigger the Timer to call the CDC classes which could draw object on
the screen.This project use computing method called All-pairs which is more
simple and basic one.The simulating of chaos of the three body movement in
classical mechanics showed that the model is reasonable partly.

~~~
marzkto
Frankly speaking,this project is just for fun and really rough simulation.
Really hope you can give me good advice.

